# Programm zum Sounds erstellen ?



## The real Gangster (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen....

und zwar will ich gern ein flash intro fuer meine page machen... aber ein intro ohne sound ist irgendwie uncool 
deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, mit welchen programmen man solche soundfiles machen kann?

cya GaNGstA


----------



## Basileus (28. Mai 2003)

HI, 

Steinberg Wavelab 3.0, Cool Edit Pro oder auch 2000, aber auch ne menge anderer *freier* Wave Editoren mit eingeschränktem Funktionsumfang eignen sich gut, dabei fragt sich dann nur ob du selber eingespielte Sachen mitschneiden und mixen willst, oder ob du fertige Sachen *resamplen* möchtest, mit FX arbeitest oder vielleicht gar mit MIDI...?

Grüsse 
B


----------



## The real Gangster (30. Mai 2003)

Danke fuer die Antwort!
Ein Programm, mit verschiedenen fertige Soundsvarriationen waere optimal, weil ich mir somit unnoetige Zeit sparen koennte. 

Habt ihr irgendwelche Programmvorschläge, bei dem ich fertige Sounds habe ? 

thx... greez GaNGstA !


----------



## Basileus (1. Juni 2003)

Hi, 
schau mal unter flashkit.com, die haben fertige sounds die frei von Rechten sind, aber die Programme musst du dann schon selber anwenden... (MAGIX 2.0 ist vielleicht noch ein Suchbegriff für dich, ist abher arg primitiv, kommt aber mit sounds)..

Grüsse B

P.S.: Styling ist der der Endpunkt !


----------



## The real Gangster (2. Juni 2003)

Und wie schaut es mit "Magix Samplitude" aus ? Ich habe erzählt bekommen, dass es ein cooles und sehr bedienungsfreundliches Programm ist.
Ist diese Programm aber auch fuer meine Aufgabe geeignet?


greez GaNGstA


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2003)

Aus der Magix Palette wäre denke ich für deine Bedürfnisse eher der Music Maker geeignet, der kommt mit massig Soundloops, die du dann verbacken kannst.


----------



## The real Gangster (7. Juni 2003)

gut.. danke !


----------



## The real Gangster (14. Juni 2003)

ein Kollege hat sich die Shareware Version von Magix Music Maker 2003 runtergeladen, und gesagt, dass man sogesehn viel mit dem Programm machen kann, jedoch kann man keine Sounds selber erstellen, sonder nur fertige Sounds bearbeiten....


----------



## Tim C. (14. Juni 2003)

Achso ja das stimmt wohl, Magix Music Maker ist halt ein Arranging Programm und keins zum erstellen von Sounds da bist du sicherlich mit Samplitude besser dran (glaube ich) oder wenn du Geld zuviel hast, sowas in der Richtung wie Propellerheads Reason (http://www.propellerheads.se). Das ist direkt beides in einem.


----------



## Evangel (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Da Real GaNGstA _
> *ein Kollege hat sich die Shareware Version von Magix Music Maker 2003 runtergeladen, und gesagt, dass man sogesehn viel mit dem Programm machen kann, jedoch kann man keine Sounds selber erstellen, sonder nur fertige Sounds bearbeiten.... *



du brauchst nen software synthie und jeder empfielt dir hier irgendwelche sample editoren *wunder*

http://www.native-instruments.de

Absynth ist klasse ... mit dem kannst fast jeden erdenklichen sound spielen. im netz allerdings wirst nur versionen ohne record taste finden weil es normal als vst instrument in ein host programm wie cubase sx oder samplitude geladen wird und man dann dort aufnimmt. für den fall ist aber eine recording karte (kein soundblaster oder so) notwendig .... es gibt auch eine version mit record aber die ist nicht im netz zu finden (oder zumindest mir nie begegnet)
wenn du weitere tipps brauchst zu absynth mir record meld dich mal per mail vita_brevis@gmx.at


----------



## El_Schubi (6. Juli 2003)

da ich ein cubase sx hab und wir bisher nur mit samplecds operiert haben:
ich hab mir mal das absynth angesehen und die sounds gefallen mir eigentlich ziemlich gut. 
ich hab jetzt da die absynth sounds volume 1 gesehen. reicht mir das paket um die darin enthaltenen sounds in cubase sx verwenden zu können? oder ist da noch was anderes nötig und was kostet das ganze überhaupt?


----------



## Evangel (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von El_Schubi _
> *da ich ein cubase sx hab und wir bisher nur mit samplecds operiert haben:
> ich hab mir mal das absynth angesehen und die sounds gefallen mir eigentlich ziemlich gut.
> ich hab jetzt da die absynth sounds volume 1 gesehen. reicht mir das paket um die darin enthaltenen sounds in cubase sx verwenden zu können? oder ist da noch was anderes nötig und was kostet das ganze überhaupt?  *



also mit den absynth sounds (die es extra gibt) und den standard bänken die dabei sind kommst schon mal sehr, sehr, weit. als registrierter user kann man dann auch noch auf die online library zurückgreifen wo user ihre soundbänke ablegen. es gibt bei NI 2 gruppierungen. eine gruppierung entwirft sounds besser gesagt soundbänke oder instrumente und synthies für reaktor und die zweite gruppe verwendet diese und man kann da auf ne riesen datenbank zurückgreifen.

ich hab also auch noch die ganzen glo`s so nennen sich die soundbänke mit denen absynth gefüttert wird aus der user library und mit diesen hast auf jeden fall jeden nur denkbaren klang .... da gibts nix mehr was ma nicht an sound oder geräusch realisieren kann.

der absynth kostet um die 250 euro.
die soundbänke dazu auf cd 49 euro.
user library zugang ist kostenlos.

ich glaub jedoch in meinem bekanntenkreis hat jemand vor umzusteigen auf mac und der wird wohl komplett umrüsten etc. und soviel ich weiss (hab nicht genau zugehört weil ich es eh habe) hat der vor seine software für pc um ein butterbrot und nen apfel *g* (na ja nicht ganz aber fast) abzugeben. klar er könnte diverse crossgrades durchführen etc. aber geld spielt bei ihm keine so grosse rolle daher wird der sicher einfach ultra günstig die pc sachen abgeben und selbst nur noch mit dem mac arbeiten (den er soviel ich weiss sogar seit wenigen tagen schon hat)

wenn interesse besteht kann ich ja mal mit ihm reden oder so.
der hat auf jeden fall auch die komplette sound collection etc.

am besten du schreibst wenn  noch was unklar ist ne mail weil ich hier eigentlich nicht sehr oft herkommen werde (bin nur da weil ich ne mail bekommen hab von dem forum hier) weil es hier nicht um probleme mit musik software geht oder so sondern viel mehr is das ja hier ein treffpunkt von musik maker kidds die nicht wissen was sie mit software aus dem netz machen sollen *g* hab ein paar recht lustige beiträge entdeckt hier .-)
zumindest sind 90% so in der richtung und da bleib ich lieber auf cubase.net etc. in den fachforen wo ich was lernen kann .....

vita_brevis@gmx.at

alles liebe aus wien


----------



## Basileus (6. Juli 2003)

...der ursprüngliche poster wollte aber schon durchaus keinen synti sondern schon einen editor für selber -aufgenommene- oder importierte wave - files, nicht für midi files, ich kann jetzt von hier aus nicht den Leistungsumfang von absynth beurteilen, aber flash kann mit midi - leider - nix anfangen, weswegen man den syntisound denn schon in wave konvertieren müsste etc... leute, die für erstgenannte zwecke was suchen sind somit mit den oben genannten programmen und quellen sowie einem guten Mikro und einer guten soundkarte mit eventuell mehr als einem -parallelen- Eingang besser bedient... die verwirrung liegt aber wohl daran, das der Beitrag verschoben wurde...
grüsse B


----------



## Tim C. (6. Juli 2003)

Ich kann allen, wenn sie denn das Geld übrig haben, nur Reason empfehlen.


----------



## BMWpower (19. August 2003)

*Magix Music Maker VST*

Ich kann nur Magix music maker 2003 deluxe empfehlen.

Dieses Programm ist sehr universell und viel einfacher zu bedienen als zB. Cubase,Logic ..und trotzdem midifähig.

Die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Instrumente kan man allerdings vergessen.

Man kann aber durch die Verwendung von guten Vst-Insrumenten und Effecten aber trotzdem Musik mit gutem Klang produzieren.
Ich habe ua. folgende VST Instrumente u Effecte  problemlos über die vst2.0-Schnittstelle integriert: 

-Native Instruments fm7
-Ni Pro 52
-Ni Absynth
-Steinberg d´cota 
-Waves Gold  Effectserie
-Prosoniq Orange Vocoder


----------

